

Ask HN: Good Sources of Coverage? - mstefff

Hey,<p>I recently launched a web-app (Streetread.com) which a lot of people here provided great feedback on (thanks again). Anyway, I'm continuing my effort to get good coverage and publicity for the site. I've gotten a few good ones, especially on Webware, but I'm having trouble getting covered elsewhere. Mashable, ReadWriteWeb, and the other review sites don't seem to take you seriously unless you're VC funded or your app is utterly pointless. The app is geared towards Wall Street and the financial community so I'm looking for sites either in this industry or in tech field. Any suggestions or tactics would be great.<p>Thanks
======
gscott
1\. A press release is great, a lot of people pick up on it and it gets
indexed heavily by Google. Go to prLeap.com for the best prices.

2\. Go to adbrite.com and spend $5 a day on a run of network text ad or go
into there directory and find sites with about 1000 to 5000 visitors and sign
up for the CPM advertising. It will cost you about $.05 to $.25 a day per
site. I use it, works good, and is a great price.

3\. Search for "web2.0 directory" on Google and submit to each one. I did that
and from one submission I was blogged 60 times in a span of 2 weeks. I still
get good traffic from that experience. Wish they were bigger blogs but the
traffic overall combined is not bad.

4\. Google adwords is usable even on a small budget, I advertise on about 3
keywords and spend about $2 to $3 a day roughly. Just find some keywords where
you can get into the top 3 for less then 35 cents a click. You will have to be
a little creative but it is worth it. I find even if I am ad #7 it is still
fine, not as good as being ad #1 through #3 but more affordable.

